

Our launch experience: beta to DEMO to post-revenue - jdrock
http://80legs.wordpress.com/2009/09/30/our-launch-experience-part-1-beta/

======
Bolivar
Damn, what a powerful search tool 80Legs has. Very effective, especially for
the money. Thanks for the help, guys.

